

The major software - HashO

HackmeHacker is a program that I have just set up.<p>Like its name, it plays a vital role in computer security.
Description HackmeHacker
         The software is designed to spread from one computer to another by means of the reception of any file from an infected computer.
As an example: A user A installs the software on his computer, then it sends any file (music, documents, antivirus, etc ..) to a user&#x27;s computer B. Once the file received by the computer B , user A when connected to the internet just waiting for the user B also connecte.Une both B connected, the computer sends all its contents to A.
Depending on the user, so he can use it for good or bad purposes.<p>A black hat can therefore use it to reap the theft or data from a white hat or an expert in computer security or any person.<p>For now, it only works on Windows.<p>Keepsecur@yahoo.fr
======
coderjames
So you wrote a worm and are publicizing that fact?

Where can we download the source so we can develop firewall rules to block it?

